

Google just killed $150M in Android developer payments (and it’s a good thing) - friscofoodie
http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/27/google-just-killed-150m-in-android-developer-payments-and-its-a-good-thing/#vb-gallery:1:822054

======
mschuster91
Indeed, these bullshit untraceable ads are totally annoying. And people wonder
why adblockers are on the rise - it's because adblockers are the only thing to
help against this nightmare.

Only that adblockers also ban "innocent" banner ads...

